# Advice please re: 'Safe' drinking water!



## lally (Mar 29, 2008)

Hi there to one and all....
Some advice please, for a very new 'Newbie'!

Is it absolutely necessary to add water purification tablets to the fresh water tank when we are touring in the UK? 

I LOATHE the taste.... but obviously want to be safe too!

Any ideas from you old hands?
cheers,
lally


----------



## 108987 (Jan 2, 2008)

*water*

we just keep drinking water seperate..a couple of 5 litre plastic bottles...lasts ages just for brewing tea


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

All drinking water in the UK and Europe is safe to drink. Just fill your tank and away you go.


----------



## petie (Dec 9, 2007)

*water tank tablets*

Normally ,most people don't actually use the fresh water tank for drinking water,but for washing etc.the tank water can give you all sorts of problems.its best to keep your drinking water separate,we use a three gallon water carrier.


----------



## safariboy (May 1, 2005)

I do not think that there is anywhere in Europe that I would be unhappy about drinking the water if it came from a reasonable source (i.e. not marked not for drinking).
We clean teeth in the normal van water but use used plastic milk bottles to keep water for drinking and tea. This is simply because we occasionally get a "TCP" taste in the tea.
Personally I would be careful to use a food quality hose to fill the tank but I understand that many do not and have no problem.
I would keep off water purification tablets. They might corrode parts of the water system. I would worry about the water heater because it is metal and the tablets will be a chlorine containing type material.


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi Petie

I would think, and this could stir things up, normally most people drink water out of the on board tank  

We definitely do and will continue to do so

Geoff


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

We use the tank water for everything including coffee making.

Never had anyproblesm, but I do regulary flush the system out with fresh water and sometimes put a small amount of milton fluid in the main tank and then drain it out after and hour or two.


Richard...


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

We seldom, if ever, drain our tank while away and simply fill up when we can.
I think what puts me off drinking the water from the tank is not the taste- which is intermittent and depends on the supply- but that it has sometimes been there for several weeks, often in quite hot weather.

As Safariboy says above, we use it to clean our teeth and wash fruit etc and have not had the slightest problem so perhaps we're being over-precious but it's no effort to ensure we fill the bottles daily with fresh clean water. 

G

PS We have a bottle of Puriclean bought some years ago but have never used it or any other tank cleaner. We drain the tank at the end of each trip.


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

I always drain the tank when we come home and leave the vent open. Then fill up with fresh before we go away.

We have never had any "tastes" in the water, but I can understand that some areas are more chlorinated than others.

If we can across a batch of water that tasted unpleasant - and it has not happened yet - then maybe we would buy some bottled water.

But I am skeptical about bottled water claims and am happy with what comes out of the tap.

Geoff


----------



## bobandjane (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi lally We drink water in the tank in the UK. I aways drain the tank after each trip. In Europe we only drink the water if its boiled if we want a drink of water we buy bottled. We were in Spain Jan/ Feb and when we got back and drained the tank.We had a lot of sandy grit in it. Our friends in Spain Don't drink it . Good Luck Bob.

That is a French company that own our water company so it must be good



:blob: :blob:


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

I'll add mine to the "carefree" brigade.

We just drink the water from the tank and like the others above, have never had a problem.

I do drain after every trip, and occasionally put in a couple of tablespoonsful of bicarbonate of soda, and leave it for an hour or two before flushing out.

No idea if it really does any good, but my Mum thought it did and my brothers and I seem to have survived without any very noticeable deformities! :lol: :lol: 8O 8O


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

StAubyns said:


> If we can across a batch of water that tasted unpleasant - and it has not happened yet - then maybe we would buy some bottled water.
> But I am skeptical about bottled water claims and am happy with what comes out of the tap.


I think the problem with the taste Geoff is not the water itself- we have never had problems with unpleasant tasting or suspect tap water- but the reaction with the plastics in the tank and very occasionally with the plastics in the Tesco milk bottles that we use. This gives a strong TCP taste and makes tea and coffee undrinkable.

Anglia Water have got quite a good article on their website about this phenomenon.

http://www.anglianwater.co.uk/assets/TCP.pdf

We don't buy drinking water unless we want the small bottles to carry as we go off on our bikes and we've chucked out the last lot. I don't like the heavily mineralised waters sold by Evian etc etc. Many French supermarkets sell what is effectively tap water.

A good tip by the way, if you do want a large water container, is to wait until you get the France and look in the supermarket. They often sell large containers of plain tap water but with a good tap and a handle. These cost a lot less than the purpose built camping shop water container.

G


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi g 

that Anglia info page is quite interesting, but as I say, we have not had a problem yet.

One problem we have had is related to the taps that we draw the water off to boil the kettle.

If we fill the kettle from the tap in the kitchen area, the water comes out in a spray, and when the kettle gets to boiling point, it tends to overflow from the spout of the kettle.

However, the same amount of water from the bathroom tap, a single jet of water, and there is no problem.

We think that there is more air in the water from the kitchen tap and that is causing this phenomena.

But the taste of the water from the tank, no problem 

Geoff


----------



## Carper (Aug 15, 2007)

I quiet happily drink tap water anywhere in Europe....but once it has been held in a tank, i would then think twice. The tank will have crevices which once exposed to air, will encourage bacteria to grow. Also tank water tastes a bit rank. We carry a 5 litre bottle which we fill up at a mains tap for drinks

Doug


----------



## 98742 (Apr 18, 2006)

We've fitted a separate water tap with a Kinetico water filter. At least that way I don't have to worry about the quality of the water we're taking on board. Much nicer and easier than buying water and finding storage space.

Regards
Doug


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

We got and Andy fitted the Nature Pure water system with the separate tap, gorgeous water for drinking and no worries as to what is in the tank or where the water comes from. 

We have just flushed our tank to be sure and keep it as clean as possible after first year of use. My ex just got a new second hand van and we talked him and his wife to get a Nature pure, him and Andy fitted it in half an hour and neither of them are DIYers. 

No need for carrying bottles etc just there on tap so to speak  

Mandy


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi we do as others have suggested and fill a plastic bottle from the tap on site...........we started to do this when we had a on board water tank in our previous caravan.

I would if pushed for a morning cuppa and had no alternative use the on board tank for water but somehow we just feel happier getting fresh from a tap.


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

In all my 17 years of motorhome use I have normally used the tank water for drinking. We do carry about 8 litres of tap water in bottles. 4 small bottles fit around my camping gaz bottle which keeps it from moving in the space for a larger calor gas bottle. The rest is is just for emergency use as we don't have a gauge. I don't think I would risk drinking any of the bottled water its been there about three years but it might come in for use in the loo We start each trip with a couple of bottles for water used on walks etc they are either new, reused with tap water, or filled with water from the tank, it all depends.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Just to be an awkward old sod . . . . . . 8) 8)

Everyone assumes that water straight from the tap is fresh and pure, but I'm not so sure it is. :?

Several questions arise, such as . . .

How old is the pipework which leads up to the tap?

How much grott, sediment and assorted nastiness is there lurking along its length?

How long has the water been effectively "stored" in the pipes on its way to the tap?

What percentage of the water has been used before - _by someone else_ - and recycled via the sewage works. (I think you have to call them Water Treatment Plants" if you are PC.)

I don't know the answers to any of these or similar questions, _apart from the last one_, but I doubt if "fresh" water is really as fresh as we fondly imagine.

Anyone know the answer to the last question?? (Keep quiet for a while please Frank.   )


----------



## 110747 (Mar 21, 2008)

hi all.

we generally use bottled water for drinking, tank water for everything else and drinking if boiling first, i.e. tea and coffee.

often see people doing things around taps not to savoury, such as washing pots, hands, toilet tanks being filled.

one day i saw a lady bring along some washing to rinse under the tap then immediatley washed her salad in the same bowl.

Now i'm not fussy but it does tend to make you a bit wary.

we also add a tablet to the tank of puriclean, now and then just to help.

nothing worse than a dose of deli belly whilst touring.

Geoff B


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Zebedee said:


> What percentage of the water has been used before - _by someone else_ - and recycled via the sewage works. (I think you have to call them Water Treatment Plants" if you are PC.)


Surely the answer to this depends on where you are drawing the water ?

Our water is from boreholes high on the downs. This has almost certainly never been through any sewage works. If we lived in London then probably it has been through several sewage and water treatment works and into and out of the river.

I remember taking a class to a sewage works and being invited to drink a glass of their end product that was just about to be put back into the river. I was up for it but at the last minute the sewage works employee drank it instead. The students were not given the option. I did wonder why the switch at the time but I do believe that their end product is pretty pure. This of course is then polluted by products in the river to which it is returned but the water treatment works do a good job when they take it back in again.

G


----------



## Carper (Aug 15, 2007)

_*How old is the pipework which leads up to the tap?*_

That is a factor in water cleanliness as water will pick up trace elements from the pipework, though only long term exposure may be a problem.

_*How much grott, sediment and assorted nastiness is there lurking along its length?*_

You will find that most of the sediment is biologically inert if it doesn't have air, which it would need to multiply

_*How long has the water been effectively "stored" in the pipes on its way to the tap?*_

It is good practice to run the tap for a minute or so before using the water

_*What percentage of the water has been used before - by someone else - and recycled via the sewage works. (I think you have to call them Water Treatment Plants" if you are PC.)*_

I hope that it is 0%, though desalinated (sp) is very clean, it just tastes awful

I have a colleague who was a Submariner and they only have desalinated water when on board for 3 months or so. He said that when they first board the ship, the water is so pure, that it flushes their bodies out…..not nice with a 150 fellas in a confined space all needing the toilet urgently. When they get back to shore, tap water has the opposite effect.

I used to take water samples as part of my work, and I always ran the outlets before taking the samples. I can't remember any mains water samples being classed as contaminated, but tank fed samples were often flagged up as contaminated, though I'm not sure whether any of the contamination was harmful.

Doug


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks Doug. Very interesting, and reassuring to know.

I was being a bit jovial with the last question, and the answer will be 100%.

Water has been around almost "for ever" and it is exactly the same water (chemically speaking) as it was when it was first formed. Since then it has spent millennia circulating round and round in the "Water Cycle" - a favourite question in the Geography exam, remember it from school?

During all that time every drop of water on the planet must have been drunk by someone or (more likely) some thing . . . . and the rest is best left to the imagination.

There is a site for kids somewhere on the web which explains this in a very amusing way. It starts off by explaining that every time it rains we are (in effect) being piddled on by dinosaurs.

I wonder if that's why the French drink so much wine - they always were a canny lot!!


----------



## Carper (Aug 15, 2007)

Zebedee said:


> Thanks Doug. Very interesting, and reassuring to know.
> 
> I was being a bit jovial with the last question, and the answer will be 100%.
> 
> ...


I have a confession to make.......if i run out of water when fishing, i use the lake water. I know all about the risks of Wiels Disease.....but when i need a cuppa..... The water does have a very strange taste though, i just put more sugar in to mask it :lol:

Doug


----------



## dikyenfo (Feb 16, 2008)

We have run camps in France and used the normal water containers left outside and frequently had pea-green water coming through with algae build up but we never had any tummy problems. Also I made up a self-fill container from a small torbeck valve in a black container and this did stop the green effect but after 5 months did smell like a pond and felt slimey inside but again no health problems and we used this for 6 years with no ill effects. Are we just a bit obsessive about water these days as we have in our past just had to manage with stream and spring water.


----------



## lindyloot (May 20, 2007)

Hi lally, we have fitted one of those Nature Pure water filter systems next to the tap in the kitchen area, we use the water through that for drinking, washing fruit and veg and cleaning our teeth. As we haven't had our van a year yet we haven't flushed the tank through , when we do we will sterilise it using milton. 
Lin


----------



## 101405 (Oct 15, 2006)

*dringing water*

Any stored water is suspect ! unless boiled . but if you use a lot of water daily and its topped up daily. sould be no problem, water in the uk is recycled in many case's. we can not drink our water because of its high mineral content so we filter it. most bottled water is high in sulphates and bicarb. buy demineralised water if you want to hang onto your kidneys


----------



## lally (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: Safe Water!*

Many thanks to everyone who took the trouble to reply with sound advice!
I'm sure we will be back again in the future!
Cheers
lally


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

I really can't see any difference between a 1 litre container and a 140 litre container. Except that my 140 litre container is kept out of the light and is not coming into contact with contaminated taps.


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

re contaminated taps: I don't own a hosepipe and don't intend to. So I never have a direct connection to the tap.

I use a watering can and always fill up at home. From empty to full this is 9 cans full.

I top up on sites and I am selective which tap I use. I know this does not eliminate all risks of contamination but we have been "camping" since 1974 and never felt the need to do anything any differently.

Geoff


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Spacerunner said:


> I really can't see any difference between a 1 litre container and a 140 litre container. Except that my 140 litre container is kept out of the light and is not coming into contact with contaminated taps.


Do you empty and refill your 140 litre container on a daily basis ? Do you empty and refill your 1 litre container on a daily basis ?

Where do you refill your 140 litre container ? From a hose attached to the same tap that you have refulled your 1 litre container ?

If that's No, Yes and Yes then we already have 2 differences...and I could go on ( but won't 'cos the sun is shining and it's almost time for lunch in the sun)

G


----------



## Carper (Aug 15, 2007)

Spacerunner said:


> I really can't see any difference between a 1 litre container and a 140 litre container. Except that my 140 litre container is kept out of the light and is not coming into contact with contaminated taps.


The 140ltr container will have areas where bacteria can grow, i.e. joints, pumps and pipe connections. The water will also have a greater surface area, which is exposed to the atmosphere, even if only for a short time. The water in a tank can be exposed to temperatures of 20 to 50 degrees C, which is the ideal Legionellae growth range.

...............having said all that, i haven't sterilised my tank :roll:

Doug


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi.

We have been fulltiming now for nearly two years. We use our water from the tank for everything. We did fit a Nature Pure system and have never had any trouble in France or Spain. We never buy bottled water. The water tank has only ever been flushed once.

steve & ann. -------------- teensvan


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Tap Water*

Hello,

Water to do!.

We used to take along several 5 litre bottles of tapwater from our filtered water in the Kitchen. However, after running out in Spain and paying a furtune for horrible tasting bottled water that furred up the inside of the kettle. We have now fitted a Nature Pure filter, very happy with it, we just make sure we keep the tank clean too.

Trev.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

I'm beginning to see why so many people have 'allergies'. 
We are talking about bacteria here, you can get just as many bacteria in an egg cup as you can in a tanker. Life is too short to worry about 'what if'!

Ive drunk water from a puddle on the North York moors, scooped it out of a dried up wadi in the Oman and survived desalinated in Bahrein. May be we are getting a little too precious, as someone has already said about water.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Spacey is right - you don't need to worry too much about drinking the water from you onboard tank. 

You might be a bit more concerned about where it has been before it got there though. :? 8O 8O

I don't know if >>this<<  happens here yet, but it soon will if the water companies are to continue providing an adequate supply.

Cheers (whoops - not the most appropriate farewell.   )


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

From what I've been told by Londoners, they drink their water five times before it is finally discarded. But, hey! What comes round, comes round!! :lol: 

Bet it tastes better that filtering it through a sweaty sock!


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Spacerunner said:


> From what I've been told by Londoners, they drink their water five times before it is finally discarded.


Not their own personal water surely? 8O 8O :roll: :roll:

Funny lot them Londoners, this could explain a lot!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Zebedee said:


> [
> 
> Not their own personal water surely? 8O 8O :roll: :roll:
> 
> Funny lot them Londoners, this could explain a lot!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Coincidentally could be their own, but most probably some one elses!! Which sounds even worse.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi again Spacey

Do you remember the tales of quite a while ago now, not long after the contraceptive pill became commonplace?

It was said that the men in New York were growing boobs and becoming effeminate in other ways because of the total re-cycling of their water supply. It appears the filtering systems were not removing the hormones from all the ladies' pee, and the blokes were effectively "on the pill" themselves. 8O 

It may be just another urban myth, but I have the feeling this one was genuine.

Just had a glass of Laphroaigh - well two actually, but purely for medicinal purposes in case our water is a bit dodgy! :lol:


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Zebedee said:


> Do you remember the tales of quite a while ago now, not long after the contraceptive pill became commonplace?
> 
> :


They're at it again - and this is 10th March 2008

http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,336286,00.html

All the major news feeds ran with it.

Pass the whisky- neat please, no ice

G


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Grizzly said:


> Pass the whisky- neat please, no ice
> G


Ice in whisky Grizz? :roll: :roll: :roll:

Never! 8O :evil:

The only thing you should ever put in a glass of decent single malt is a drop more of the same!! :lol: :lol: :lol:

Cheers (literally)


----------



## Carper (Aug 15, 2007)

Zebedee said:


> Hi again Spacey
> 
> Do you remember the tales of quite a while ago now, not long after the contraceptive pill became commonplace?
> 
> ...


Thats where my man boobs have come from!!!! I thought it was just from eating and drinking too much :lol: :lol:


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

*Drinking Water*

You don't IMHO need to add tablets to your fresh tank in the U.K. or anywhere else in western Europe. We use the fresh water tank water for everything. We drain the tank before departing the site and fill fresh at the next. We clean the tank with Puriclean about twice annually.

We did recently have a funny taste in the tea and found half a dozen fruit tea bags had been put into the tea caddy.

There was a medical bod on the radio recently talking about people buying bottled water which in his opinion was a complete waste of time resources and money.

Steve


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: Drinking Water*



pneumatician said:


> There was a medical bod on the radio recently talking about people buying bottled water which in his opinion was a complete waste of time resources and money.
> Steve


Quite so Steve. 

I'd better not mention the brand name on here, but the son of a friend chose a very famous brand of spring water for a study project he had to do.

He was asked to look into the way advertising can be used to deceive without actually telling porkies (_plenty to choose from there then!_!) but he took it a bit further and looked into the facts and figures. :?

He got hold of the figures for the total annual volume of water issuing from the springs at this place in France, and compared it with the total output of their bottled water.

To no-one's great surprise, in 2004 this brand sold approximately seven times more water in bottles than the total amount that came out of their springs during the same period. 8O 8O

Pay a quid for a small plastic bottle of tap water, even if it has "_that name_" on the label??? :evil:

_"Mais non Monsieur. Pas sur votre Nelly!!"_ :roll:


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

*Water*

It always used to amuse me when attending business meetings and conferences etc at the ammount billed for bottled water.
We have from time to time visited Buxton where there is a tap in the town centre it is not uncommon to see people filling large containers.

Also we visited Evian and sampled the water at the company visitor centre as I recalled a good video etc but not convinced about the water.

Will remain a Grumpy sceptic.

Steve


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: Water*



pneumatician said:


> It always used to amuse me when attending business meetings and conferences etc at the ammount billed for bottled water.
> We have from time to time visited Buxton where there is a tap in the town centre it is not uncommon to see people filling large containers.
> 
> Also we visited Evian and sampled the water at the company visitor centre as I recalled a good video etc but not convinced about the water.
> ...


Funny you should mention Evian just after my last post. :wink: :wink: :wink:


----------



## krull (Jul 22, 2006)

We drain the tank when we get home. Fill it before we set off. 

We drink from the tank. Have never sterilised it. Never a problem. 

It is not uncommon for domestic water in a house to be stored in a tank.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

krull said:


> It is not uncommon for domestic water in a house to be stored in a tank.


It is uncommon. The drinking water supply for a house should come directly off the mains. The tank in your roof should not supply your kitchen cold water supply.

See

http://www.dwi.gov.uk/consumer/faq/dws.shtm

( The Drinking Water Inspectorate guidance)

G


----------



## mikel (Oct 11, 2005)

*Safe drinking water*

Since starting with a motorhome four years ago we have had a separate tap and filter fitted. The filter is one which requires annual or up to 18 month replacement periods and is used by airlines. It is known as nature pure and available through most shows in kit form. Some stockists are now available too, but it can always be bought from the web site.
www.purewateronline.co.uk We have always enjoyed trouble free water to drink and the taste is good too.
Its not cheap but can be recommended.
Just checked advert in mmm and see he is at Peterborough stand no 120.
Mikel


----------



## krull (Jul 22, 2006)

Grizzly said:


> krull said:
> 
> 
> > It is not uncommon for domestic water in a house to be stored in a tank.
> ...


I don't mean rain water. But where there is inadequate water pressure/flow, it often is kept in a header tank.

Around these parts, a lot of houses have private boreholes or water taken directly from watercourses off the moors. All such systems use header tanks. People with these water sytems that I know are happier to drink it rather than chlorinated mains water.

Moor water does have a brown hue after heavy rainwater though.


----------



## Carper (Aug 15, 2007)

krull said:


> We drain the tank when we get home. Fill it before we set off.
> 
> We drink from the tank. Have never sterilised it. Never a problem.
> 
> It is not uncommon for domestic water in a house to be stored in a tank.


You're right, the majority of houses store water in a tank, though mainly for bathroom use. If it was a commercial property, it would have to be tested for Legonella CFUs (Colony Forming Units), with varying levels of acceptable units dependant on the susceptibility of the occupants. The concern is not for the consumption of the water, but the risk of atomisation whilst showering. This is why all commercial properties have to have their water systems chlorinated.

....back to the original question

_*Is it absolutely necessary to add water purification tablets to the fresh water tank when we are touring in the UK?

I LOATHE the taste.... but obviously want to be safe too! *_

No, but it is advisable to sterilise the tank from time to time

Doug


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Water*

Hello again,

This is a snip from the "Canal Boat" magazine review of the Nature Pure water filter.

"Have a drink with me…." Said Harald Charters of General Ecology as I passed his stand at the Crick show. Now that's the sort of invitation I like "….of Canal Water"

At this point as the News of the World used to say, it was time to make my excuses and leave. Except that the eager Harald had me in a vice like grip and carrying a length of plastic tubing attached to something like a large blue oil filter in the other hand marched his unwilling victim to the murky waters of the marina.

The water looked like the stuff you'd be worried to see leaving your body let alone entering it but as he pumped it though the filter what came out look clear and clean.

Demonstrating just what an editor will do for his readers, I drank. It tasted, well, like the stuff that comes out of plastic bottles not the chlorine flavoured stuff that comes out of taps

And despite following my glassful with a large curry that night I lived to tell this tale.

The General Ecology systems replaced the faintly bleachy taste of purifying tablets with an in-line purifier which, as your reporter found, cleans up the water as it flows though it. It's not a carbon filter of the sort you'd use in a filter jug at home (there can actually harbour bacteria if the water is left standing in the too long) but a sub micron purifier which can remove bacterial impurities down to 0.1 microns size. It uses surface absorption to remove particles down to 0.06 micron - which means oil based contaminates (such as pesticides) and heavy metal pollutants. It's been independently lab tested, and it works. For narrow boats there's a compact purifier unit which can be mounted under the sink, a separate drinking tap (no point wasting purified water on the dishes) and the necessary Hep20 connector. Its costs £175 and the replacement filter (needed very 500 gallons) cost £45

If that sounds costly remember you get clean, pure testing, bug free water - and if your tank runs dry, then you can just connect your water pump straight into the canal.

Trev.


----------



## Bella (May 14, 2005)

*Drinking Water*

Hi everyone, 
Just thought I'd add my 2pennorth worth to debate.

I fill fresh water tank (90litres) on arrival at campsite. Upon getting to pitch I fill kettle with water from home, contained in clean used plastic milk container. Whilst that is boiling, I then draw off a litre of water into aforementioned container to which I add 0.4ml AquaSol solution. This is left it stand for 10 mins before use.

The AquaSol solution removes bacteria and chlorine etc, water tastes good too. As well as being used for drinking water ; AquaSol can also be used at higher strength for cleaning Water tank and pipework; which i do 6 monthly.

I use the bottled solution but it can be bought in tablet form too; a 450ml bottle lasts me at least 6 months. Costs about £5.00.

Pam


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Aquasol*

Hello,

and thanks for the Aquasol tip,

Trev.


----------

